# LCD screen installation



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You are going to need other parts


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

What parts? And what will happened if I just connect the cable of my screen to the new one? (the cable in my screen fits one of the ports of the new one)..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What country was your Cruze made in?

Start reading this, it is for US Cruzes, but may be very similar. There are many other threads that also go along with this. Just ask if you need them and cannot find them.

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

What if I plugged my radio cable into this screen port (can be plugged)


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

Hello,

I have Cruze 2012 with the following radio screen








I have got the following LCD screen (Part Number: 22851302), my question is what will happened if I plug my current radio cable directly in this screen port without installing or changing anything else








Note: my current radio cable can be plugged into the LCD screen port easily.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

No idea. The US Cruze has all it's connectors on the back of the box - not top or bottom like I see pictured here. We're clearly dealing with something completely different.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-please-help-about-interior-radio-screen.html

Have you seen @Blasirl 's reply?

This duplicate thread thing may cause some confusion.

I suggest the mods merge or delete?


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

mikestony said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...-please-help-about-interior-radio-screen.html
> 
> Have you seen @*Blasirl* 's reply?
> 
> ...


OK keep this thread please and delete the other


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

That's the back of the display screen ChevyGuy 

That being said, I have never seen or even heard of a 2 line green screen like in the first picture. I don't know if it could even be actually upgraded.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> That's the back of the display screen ChevyGuy


That explains that. IIRC, it does use the same connector, but different pin out. I did check, the power is on the same pins, so things shouldn't blow up if it's tried, but no way will it work.


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> That explains that. IIRC, it does use the same connector, but different pin out. I did check, the power is on the same pins, so things shouldn't blow up if it's tried, but no way will it work.


I'm not asking about MyLink system, I'm asking if the LCD screen will just display info (radio, cd, aux, temperature,...) as in my current green screen.


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

Please anyone answer!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

No, because that screen is for Mylink systems only (which is why you were told you need additional parts and referred to the mylink upgrade thread).

And as I said before, I have never seen or even heard of a 2 line green screen before, so I don't know if you could even upgrade to the larger 4 line green screen without a major rewiring or reprogramming job.


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

StLouisCPhT said:


> No, because that screen is for Mylink systems only (which is why you were told you need additional parts and referred to the mylink upgrade thread).
> 
> And as I said before, I have never seen or even heard of a 2 line green screen before, so I don't know if you could even upgrade to the larger 4 line green screen without a major rewiring or reprogramming job.


No I didn't meant 2 lines, I meant just one line of them, like in the picture below


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The talk of lines was referring to the display. Yours only has two rows of text - the least we've ever seen (in US/CA cars) is four (well, fourish).


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The discussion of lines is really a moot point. They can't upgrade to the display screen they purchased without replacing everything else too. Including the wiring harness.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> The discussion of lines is really a moot point. They can't upgrade to the display screen they purchased without replacing everything else too. Including the wiring harness.


Correct, it's not a simple swapping of displays.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

"60% of the time it works every time"
:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

"I'm gonna be honest with you - that smells like pure gasoline"


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> The talk of lines was referring to the display. Yours only has two rows of text - the least we've ever seen (in US/CA cars) is four (well, fourish).


Ok, let's talk about the four lines display screen you mentioned, what if I connect it's cable to the below port of the LCD screen?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I think you have missed what we have been saying. The mylink lcd screen you purchased will not work with the wiring for either the 2-line or 4-line screens. They are completely different wiring setups. To use the lcd screen you bought you need to replace the radio, control panel and wiring harness as described in the mylink upgrade thread you were linked to.

I personally have never encountered a 2-line green screen before so I don't even know if it has the same wiring as the 4-line green screen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the screens are quite different. The color one is a "screen" in the normal sense of the word - a video like display. I think the monochrome is likely a "character" display: the radio tells the character (rather than the video) and the screen does the rest. A completely different "conversation" between them.

In the US, making the change requires replacing the screen, radio, buttons and harness.


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I think you have missed what we have been saying. The mylink lcd screen you purchased will not work with the wiring for either the 2-line or 4-line screens. They are completely different wiring setups. To use the lcd screen you bought you need to replace the radio, control panel and wiring harness as described in the mylink upgrade thread you were linked to.
> 
> I personally have never encountered a 2-line green screen before so I don't even know if it has the same wiring as the 4-line green screen.


But the cable currently plugged into my screen can be plugged easily in the below port of the LCD screen!









My question is what will happened if I do that?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

AdhamSuwan said:


> My question is what will happened if I do that?


More than likely: nothing.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

plug it in and see what happens. 

Everybody has told you no but you keep asking the same question. So try it.


----------



## AdhamSuwan (May 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> plug it in and see what happens.
> 
> Everybody has told you no but you keep asking the same question. So try it.


Sorry, but what do you mean by everybody has told you no?! It's not Yes/No question to be answered by "No" friend 
I'm asking what happened because for example that plug might cause the screen to be crashed! so I'm asking what are you expecting to be happened..


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

AdhamSuwan said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean by everybody has told you no?! It's not Yes/No question to be answered by "No" friend
> I'm asking what happened because for example that plug might cause the screen to be crashed! so I'm asking what are you expecting to be happened..


It don't sound like anyone knows what will happen. No one has posted an answer as to what will happen. And if there is. It's probably in those other 2 links posted above. 

All I"m saying is plug it in and try it. 

Everybody that has posted on here. Would be everybody in general. Not the entire forum. They've all mostly told you no and that you'll need other parts. 

Read those other links. If there isn't an answer to your question. Then plug it in and try it. Worse that can happen is it don't work. Or possible shorts out.


----------

